# PW Frozen - doesn't look like I got away with it!



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

I posted on here saying that my Nilfisk had got frozen whilst in the garage....

Well today it has defrosted enough to run - problem one the Spray Lance is leaking......so is the minimum that needs replacing...
Second problem - there is a small but definite leak from the bottom of the machine....and not sure if that will get worse, suddenly 'pop' altogether under running pressure.......

As the Spray Lance looks to be around £20 plus potential delivery charges, I think I'll have to go for a new one - the 120 3.6 is coming around £70-£80 so a complete bargain. Ah well I got a year out of my c120 2.6 which is a superb machine......so will likely just bite the bullet and buy another....

And I was all ready to do a snowfoam this afternoon with the new Autobrite Magifoam for the first time!

Lesson learnt - a new PW each year if the garage freezes! Still cheap as chips really, just a little frustrating!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## hender1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, ive got a 120 myself and goin to wash the car 2moro, havent seen checked to see if mines frozen or anything yet, im dreading it.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

what a bugger! maybe still worth taking apart to see if its fixable Clive?..


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

mine went earlier on in the year, took it apart to see if i could sort it. it was a tiny plastic part that had gone. so i played stupid and waited till it got warmer and took it back they replaced it under warrenty.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

hope mines alright too - not used since i did the big pre-winter detail on my car, and from what ive seen none of my products have frozen in the shed..


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> what a bugger! maybe still worth taking apart to see if its fixable Clive?..


Yep maybe Kev - just when I've got to spend around £20 for a new lance, that's a lot towards a new one at £70-£80.........and of course a new warranty etc (as long as I don't let it freeze again!)....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am so glad I took my E130 inside the house.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Davemm said:


> mine went earlier on in the year, took it apart to see if i could sort it. it was a tiny plastic part that had gone. so i played stupid and waited till it got warmer and took it back they replaced it under warrenty.


Thanks Dave...

Don't think I want to wait too long for another one, I wouldn't mind paying for the plastic part though if I could identify it....it does seem a small drip at the moment....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> hope mines alright too - not used since i did the big pre-winter detail on my car, and from what ive seen none of my products have frozen in the shed..


Hopefully should be all ok Kev!


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

What about a warranty claim ? They mean't to have a 2 year warranty


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Aletank said:


> What about a warranty claim ? They mean't to have a 2 year warranty


Nilfisk will tell you to get on your bike if the PW has frozen.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

dont think it covers frost damage


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Aletank said:


> What about a warranty claim ? They mean't to have a 2 year warranty


true, but they'll probably just say its 'operator fault' or something simialr to get out of it


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Aletank said:


> What about a warranty claim ? They mean't to have a 2 year warranty


Wish I could but as Dave said....



Davemm said:


> dont think it covers frost damage


And it is frost damage so would be unethical to lie, as it's my fault......

The annoying thing is from an environmental point of view I'd like to repair it (i.e. it's 90% fine) but it's uneconomical probably - £20 for the lance thing plus the cost of the internal repair, so cost wise better, easier to get a new one!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

ps unless anyone can find the spray lance (i.e. the bit the hose connects to) for a bargain, so far no luck,,,looks like £20 where/if I can find it stocked....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Watch this space! as my 3 month old Nilfisk 120 has gone bang due to frost damage (my fault) although I only turned it on for a second or 2 and had running water through it but I think the damage was already done sitting in the garage. I'm going to try my luck with Argos first you never know. I did manage to get it going but it very noisy and only working half pressure and leaks, I guess it froze and expanded and cracked something.
If all fails I will buy a new one so I will have some spares from the broken one if you want?


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

great gonzo said:


> Watch this space! as my 3 month old Nilfisk 120 has gone bang due to frost damage (my fault) although I only turned it on for a second or 2 and had running water through it but I think the damage was already done sitting in the garage. I'm going to try my luck with Argos first you never know. I did manage to get it going but it very noisy and only working half pressure and leaks, I guess it froze and expanded and cracked something.
> If all fails I will buy a new one so I will have some spares from the broken one if you want?


Well if you end up with the spray lance spare I might be interested, but I guess if you broke it then no chance with Argos (I'll leave you to the ethics there!).....definitely starting it up frozen will have likely wrecked the internals.

I'm searching for a good deal on a new one at the moment....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

What about this wee beauty Clive £45 can't be bad...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nilfisk-X-Tra-Pressure-Washer-Cleaner/dp/B001TUYV1O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1293568211&sr=8-2

3 left when I started typing, now only 2!!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

There only £90 in Argos!
I know what you mean but I'm still going to try to exchange it, might get some Saturday boy serve me


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> What about this wee beauty Clive £45 can't be bad...
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nilfisk-X-Tra-Pressure-Washer-Cleaner/dp/B001TUYV1O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1293568211&sr=8-2
> 
> 3 left when I started typing, now only 2!!


Many Thanks, yes they look good - still fancy sticking to the 120 model, I know the 110 is more than capable, just want to stick to same model I have....



great gonzo said:


> There only £90 in Argos!
> I know what you mean but I'm still going to try to exchange it, might get some Saturday boy serve me


I've been trying to get on Argos site, but the site seems very slow - I get on then when I'm searching for Nilfisk it's all slowing up....but will keep looking!

Thanks!
Regards,
Clive.


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

tried mine today to find it was broken to, beyond repair , barley had it a year!


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

gargreen7 said:


> tried mine today to find it was broken to, beyond repair , barley had it a year!


Sorry to hear that, afraid most likely frozen like mine was - they are superb machines, just part of the fun of the weather I'm afraid. Still cost no more than a tank of juice which lasts five minutes anyway!

If you don't think it was ice damage then it's covered under warranty but I'd say most likely it's the recent ice.....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Group buy I think:thumb:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

I just repaired a 3 phase pressure wash this morning, the owner kept trying it whilst it was frozen and blew a capacitor to bits. 5 minutes and it was working again


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

great gonzo said:


> Group buy I think:thumb:


Good idea, but they're cheap as chips anyway and I'm not aware that any dealers do Nilfisks on here as their main PW line.....



47p2 said:


> I just repaired a 3 phase pressure wash this morning, the owner kept trying it whilst it was frozen and blew a capacitor to bits. 5 minutes and it was working again


You did a good job sorting that - I didn't try to start mine frozen, the internals have been cracked by frozen ice and the lance gun internals as well. Had a go at a repair this afternoon on the handle with IainH just for the fun of it, we'll see if successful when I get chance to give it a go.....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

47p2 said:


> I just repaired a 3 phase pressure wash this morning, the owner kept trying it whilst it was frozen and blew a capacitor to bits. 5 minutes and it was working again


Can the domestic ones be repaired??
I know it only cost £90 (new) but I would rather pay £50-£60 for a new motor/pump than a new one as mine was only a few month's old


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Ice killed my £150 Halfords HP2800 too. Lesson learned - the Nilfisk stays indoors!


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> Watch this space! as my 3 month old Nilfisk 120 has gone bang due to frost damage (my fault) although I only turned it on for a second or 2 and had running water through it but I think the damage was already done sitting in the garage. *I'm going to try my luck with Argos first you never know. *I did manage to get it going but it very noisy and only working half pressure and leaks, I guess it froze and expanded and cracked something.
> If all fails I will buy a new one so I will have some spares from the broken one if you want?


Do it! I broke something once which I returned to Argos and they didn't even ask what was wrong/look at it or anything. They just straight out asked if I wanted a refund or another one


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Well there is one good thing that comes out of having a broken PW, when you buy a new one (of the same brand) this happens...:thumb:










Perfect for doing the whole under carrage of the car! its about 5ft long when its, fully extended....


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I havn't checked my RAC PW yet, my garage has heaters in it as the rabbits stay in there durig winter for warmth. Hopefully that staved away the frost.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

great gonzo said:


> Can the domestic ones be repaired??
> I know it only cost £90 (new) but I would rather pay £50-£60 for a new motor/pump than a new one as mine was only a few month's old


Amazon are doing a C120 for £74.99 so rather than spend £50-£60 on a repair get a new one Clicky

Hope this helps


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

I couldn't be bothered to try any further repairs and been without PW for too long...

So just ordered...Nilfisk C120 3-6 PAD Big Accessory Pressure Washer with 1700W Motor with guaranteed delivery by 1pm Friday, December 31! :thumb: cheap as chips and on the way already!

I might sell my 'old' one for spares/repair....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

47p2 said:


> Amazon are doing a C120 for £68.68 so rather than spend £50-£60 on a repair get a new one Clicky
> 
> Hope this helps


That's a 110 mate (which is fine just wanted to pointout it isn't the 120)...

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks Clive, I put up the wrong link.:wall:

This machine was £71.99 earlier this week and included a drain cleaner


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

47p2 said:


> Thanks Clive, I put up the wrong link.:wall:
> 
> This machine was £71.99 earlier this week and included a drain cleaner


Yes I took a look for that before placing my order earlier - if I could have found a 110 around the 40-50 mark would have gone for that, but there's none presently available at that price.....however, the 120 I ordered an hour or so ago includes that many accessories I might just pass the accessories on - as the original 120 I bought a year ago had most of them too! Was still a bargain too....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Clive if you dont mind me asking, how much did you manage to get one for and where from?
Cheers Gonzo.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

great gonzo said:


> Clive if you dont mind me asking, how much did you manage to get one for and where from?
> Cheers Gonzo.


Gonzo,

I got it off Amazon including lots of bits for £79.99, paid extra for rapid delivery...

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

CliveP said:


> I posted on here saying that my Nilfisk had got frozen whilst in the garage....
> 
> Well today it has defrosted enough to run - problem one the Spray Lance is leaking......so is the minimum that needs replacing...
> Second problem - there is a small but definite leak from the bottom of the machine....and not sure if that will get worse, suddenly 'pop' altogether under running pressure.......
> ...


Hi Clive, 
Could you tell me where you saw the c120 lance for 20ish quid please.The o ring on mine has gone(I pressume). Its leaking from the centre to nossle connection. Tried everywhere to get one.Its under warranty but i'm told by a supplier that it wont be covered(8mths old!).
Many Thanks Paul


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

You can buy o-rings from B+Q - why not heat the one you have in warm water to help it come off, then ease it off and head to the shop with it to find a fresh one?


----------



## Bernie_Eccle (Oct 26, 2008)

My Nilflisk 120.2 lives in my detached garage in which I have one of those greenhouse thermometers. I did notice one day that the inside temperature was -10

With some trepidation, I tried it out this weekend and as suspected it is now leaking some water, although the pressure is still pretty good.

I mentioned this to my father and he was surprised that I don't do as he does. When he is finished with it each time he disconnects the water supply and then runs it for 2-3 seconds to force out as much water as possible.:speechles

So far his PW has been fine although his is stored in his integrated garage where it probably isn't as cold. Nevertheless worth a try as I doubt 2-3 secs of dry running will do it any harm.

On a plus point I did nip into Machine Mart yesterday to take advantage of their 10% off on a 120.3. I have left it in the box meantime as I think I'll open up the old one and see if a repair is possible, failing that I'll probably keep it for cleaning he monoblock etc.


----------



## GrahamW (Jun 19, 2009)

I alyways run my Nifisk dry for a couple of seconds after every use. Though on trying it today for the first time after the cold weather. It ran for 5 seconds then died. I think the cold weather got it this year. Tried changing the fuse on the plug but still no luck

Is there anything internal parts that can easily be checked/changed?


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

You really don't want to run that pump dry for ANY length of time.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

even thought the manufacturer _recommends_ it in their instruction manual?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

does it work, have you tryed it..


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

My dad used my Nilfisk before the big freeze and didn't drain it. I was expecting the worst when I tested it on Friday but it sprang into life and still works perfectly... looks like i've been lucky!


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

very lucky as i did drain mine and its died and has sprung a leak


----------



## Bernie_Eccle (Oct 26, 2008)

When I went to use my leaking PW (Nilfisk C120.2) today it wouldn't send the water out the lance and the leak was much bigger from the body. I therefore cracked it open and found that a part had become detached as can be seen in the pictures.

The black bit clearly goes into the white bit. I did try and give it a bit of a push in as there would appear to be an O ring on the black bit, but I was frightened I would do more damage as it wouldn't go.

It looks an easy fix but can't find parts online. Does anyone know where I could buy parts or if indeed I should just try and be a little bit less gentle when trying to reconnect it?

Thanks


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> does it work, have you tryed it..


Yes indeed. I don't take the mick, once the water is expelled, and the 'tone' of the pump changes, I turn it off. We're talking a count of "one thousand-two thousand" and then off.

No problems at -15 deg C over winter...:thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Bernie_Eccle said:


> When I went to use my leaking PW (Nilfisk C120.2) today it wouldn't send the water out the lance and the leak was much bigger from the body. I therefore cracked it open and found that a part had become detached as can be seen in the pictures.
> 
> The black bit clearly goes into the white bit. I did try and give it a bit of a push in as there would appear to be an O ring on the black bit, but I was frightened I would do more damage as it wouldn't go.
> 
> ...


The black part should just push back on. It has a micro switch inside and I think it is a pressure switch. 
My c120 2.6 is leaking from the white plastic part that the switch assembly pushes in to. I've removed the plastic part and it has cracked near to where the plunger comes through.
We have a Nilfisk service centre in Carlisle. I took the part up with me to get a replacement. The guy disappeared with the part and came back saying it was no longer listed in the parts as they do not make the C120 2.6 any more. 
I though this a bit strange as model was only made in 2009. I went across the road and got a new C120 3.6 from Screwfix. This PW will be kept in the house over winter, I've just had to replace the trigger gun due to frost damage as well 

I've just emailed Nilfisk to see if I can get a replacement part for my 2.6 model. It still works but leaks water, I know the cracked part will fail totally soon.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Well I've just got an email from Pressure Clean Uk who directed me to this page.

The part I need is number 16: 
16 - Unloader Valve - AL127410240 @£13:40

Item 16 is the unloader valve assembly which consists of the piston, spring, nut & o rings that are location under the micro switch.

I've only just unboxed my new Pw and put it together 
Just ordered the part, at least I'll have a spare pressure washer now.:lol:


----------

